# Convict Eggs Disappeared



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

So my convicts laid their eggs 5 days ago and today I checked the eggs disappeared. I don't know if the convicts hid them in their corner. What happened?


----------



## heaya (Oct 18, 2011)

What other occupants are in the tank?
They would know be wrigglers at this point, which means the mom is probably hiding them somewhere. Sometimes they'll bury them, or stick them in some sort of hole. They commonly move them around in order to protect them.
If you have other fish, it's possible they could have gotten eaten.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

I divided the couple from the mbunas. Is there a chance that the parents ate them?


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Parents will eat them if they didn't get fertilized or get fungus. Also if you did any drastic tank changes recently, some younger pairs will freak out and eat them then.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Was this the first time they spawned together? Was size are the parents? Sometimes they will eat the eggs as was already stated. Are you sure they are not hiding any wigglers in the tank?

-Cage


----------



## CichlidKnight (Jan 19, 2012)

jeff12 said:


> I divided the couple from the mbunas. Is there a chance that the parents ate them?


Hey, first off, not to be rude...but american cichlids and africans really shouldn't be mixed. They need different water conditions, and very different diets.

To answer your question, Do not worry! This is normal behavior for convicts! When the babies are wigglers the parents constantly move the batch around the tank. If you do not see free swimmers within a few days, then expect that they were eaten.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Dont convict eggs hatch in what like 3 days lol?? and dont worry you will soon be over run with babies these guys are water rabbits , there first spawn most will mess up but after they get some practice they are the best parents and will defend there babies with there life.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Actually I found them she hid them inside this pot thingy 

How much do they make in one batch?


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

How big are they??


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Still wigglers, their in a clump


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

I meant the parents how big are they that would give me a good idea on how many eggs she could lay.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

The male is 2 inches and the female 1 inch.


----------



## heaya (Oct 18, 2011)

awh so tiny.

My full grown 5-6 inch male and 4.5 female on their first go ended up having probably over 200 lol.

I can't imagine 200 eggs being able to come out of a 1 inch female. Maybe 20 tops at that small of a size?


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

20-25 sounds right on.


----------

